# Netflix not working on Safari



## salviaplath (Aug 28, 2013)

Went to Netflix for first time today and am getting the "Safari cannot find server message". Tried googling a solution and found people suggesting to remove Silverlight completely and reinstall. Gave it a try and didn't seem to help. Any other recommendations? Netflix is currently still working on Firefox, whereas on Chrome it is not. I'm a Safari user myself and would be nice to only use one browser rather than pull up Firefox whenever I'm in the mood to watch something. Thanks in advance!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Did you check to make sure Netflix supports Safari? I don't use the service so I can't really be of any help. Do you know what protocols it uses to play videos? Are you sure everything is up to date? Can you take your Mac to a different network and try it?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Netflix does support Safari.

Have you tried "Reseting" Safari via the menu? It should only require Silverlight be installed and the default settings for Safari.


----------

